# We've resolved your issue



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

Nothing is more frustrating than asking Uber a question and they respond by saying "We've Resolved Your Issue With Trip Dated bla bla"

Amazing that they are able to resolve and close every single ticket just like that. No Uber, you have not resolved it. You didn't even address the issue.


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

OUCHH!! Can you not go all the way 100% *in *my back.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> View attachment 42441
> View attachment 42442
> 
> 
> ...


i figure roughly 10-15% of my " Resolved" issues are actually resolved. Par for the course and not bad really by Uber standards.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Wonder how easy an Uber CSR job is when there is only about 8 computer generated responses to select from and send to drivers.


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> Wonder how easy an Uber CSR job is when there is only about 8 computer generated responses to select from and send to drivers.


Give them credit.. Sometimes they add a sentence or their name at the end


----------



## Uberbrethren (Feb 25, 2016)

Questions aren't answered. Problems aren't resolved. One would think there would be a bit more organizational pride on the matter, but it shows how they look at those who submit the queries.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

Digits said:


> View attachment 42454
> View attachment 42455
> OUCHH!! Can you not go all the way 100% *in *my back.


Just remember that Uber is always in your A$$ and full of Sh!t like a diaper!


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

They haven't resolved my issues in weeks yet we ha e resolved it appears. They pass off the problem from one csr to the other until one actual feels lI've dealing with it. 
Csr should stick with issues until it is truly resolved and should be held accountable. Not play hot potato


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

They actually admitted defeat or ran out of ideas on how to fix the latest technical issue I'm having with my phone. Now they are suggesting visiting my closest Uber office for help regarding the issue. That would be 250 miles round trip for me. No thanks. Regardless the issue is marked as "Resolved".


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Im having an issue of my car not showing up in the app as different platforms pool or x. I have told them several times its not the phone I have uninstalling signed on and off ect I also tried 2 different phones and andriod and ios. Still they send me try airplane mode I just want to scream been 2 weeks sane unresolved issue.


----------

